# What would you spend £500 on?



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

This may seem a strange question but today I received a letter from my dealer Webbs of Warminster. 8O 

I attended, and almost drowned at the Webbs "Summer Spectacular" a couple of weeks ago. Today in the post I received a letter to inform me I have won the £500 top prize in the draw! It has to be spent in their accessory shop. :wink:   

So what to spend an unexpected windfall on?  

Keith


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

How about some gold plated water wings with a matching lifebelt :?:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Diesel !!

The weather is changing, its going to get hot hot hot.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

simple, what have you not got on the van.tow bar, awning, gaslow, solar panels. make a wish list.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Lots of 'little things' you thought you 'might need'

Then if you find you were wrong on any of them it is only a small loss - instead of one big one. :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If there's nothing in their shop that you actually need/want, then buy things you could sell and whatever cash that brings in - buy diesel.

£250 worth of diesel is better than £500 worth of accessories you don't want and would just end up in the shed/loft/garage/.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Congratulations Keith (jammy sod) :lol:

Difficult to recommend anything without knowing your set up and how you use it.Do you wild camp ? Have you got solar or a genny?

Do you need a gaslow system?,you may be the man who has everything in which case I would choose something which is a desirable accessory and put it on e bay. :wink:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Shame they don't advertise there accessories online, i could have put my order in for what i want and how much i'm prepared to pay.

Get a list of items off them and post it up with good prices, then we can let you know what we want  

unless of course there is something you want for yourself.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. 

We already have a Genny, solar, towbar, awning, and a good TV along with lots of stuff we never knew we would need so I think it will probably go towards Gaslow. :wink: I doubt I would have paid to have it installed if I had to pay the full price and due a lack of room I am not able to sling a LPG Tank underneath. 

Of course that may all change when she who must be obeyed eyes the shop! :roll: :wink: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

A gas barbecue? New crockery? A drinks side table for when you're relaxing outisde, new ground sheet? New wine glasses? New pans? Do they sell wine? Spare peg puller? 

Toilet chemicals?? Toilet roll? Sunhat? Sunglasses?


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

If you don't find anything you need, you could use it to buy christmas/birthday presents for others...

We'd love an aircon unit for xmas pretty pls, if it is not too much trouble :roll:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I'd buy a Naturepure with tap. Or a bike carrier attachment with tow bar, maybe the easylift type.
Enjoy.....well done!


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Gaslow is a good idea. I have a double 6kg ( that is all that will fit) system. It is not economical unless you use a lot of gas as youwill take a long time to recoup the outlay so this windfall is an ideal way of installing it. 
Nearly as "cheap" as my way.....bspills put it in for me completely free (£500 worth) as 'compensation' for all the grief they gave me. They got off lightly, but I love the convenience of the gaslow system. A great addition if you have everything else, and it sounds like you have!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Go with Gaslow, excellent choice. 

Nature pure would be good and you can fit that yourself, other half did it and not hard.

Mandy


----------

